# New member from Utah



## Nokt (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been lurking for a little while, but decided to sign up. I'm an avid big game hunter, been hunting and shooting my whole life. I've done a little predator hunting in the past, but without much success. I'm hoping to learn a lot here, and hopefully contribute some.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Nokt !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk Nokt.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:welcome2: to the site.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to Predator Talk...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Nokt !


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Welcome !!! I will have a chance to visit Utah this year beautiful looking state.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

whereabouts in utah?

always wanted to visit utah, it's such a square state ,except that lil jog at top . wassup with that? :biggrin:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

Utah. Ahhhhh...Sure brings back some fine memories on the Green River back in 2010. Some of the best trout fishing in the nation. Of course, not bad in Michigan, either, but Utah has some of the most scenic countryside anywhere.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful looking place I wanna go! Nice fish I have never caught a fresh water trout.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Singlesix, It was a trip of a lifetime. Lots of browns, rainbows, etc. all good size, too - catch and release on flies and postcard views all the way. Highly recommended.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

IF YOU EVER GET THE CHANCE FLOAT THE GUNNISON BY GRANDE JUNCTION COLO. great fishing and if your a white water dude hit the black canyon


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Hard to believe, but I grew up in Utah. Floated the Green River many times. Fished some of the best trout waters in the state. If you love the outdoors, thats where you need to go. Incredible beauty is a bonus to some of the best hunting and fishing in the nation. I still vacation in the state when I can. I'm planning some bird hunting up there this year if all works out.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I couldn't get enough of that place. Had the coolest guide, Lyle Waldron, who knew every rock and its name, every eddy - Flaming Gorge's most experienced, drift boat, fly trip icon at 70+ years of age. A real father figure/teacher, who gave me some expert, hands-on lessons before heading downstream. By the time the trip ended we became friends, but it's almost like it was so unbelievably spectacular, that going again would never measure up in some distorted way. But, I'd go again if opportunity knocks.

Consider yourself fortunate, Nokt and we all look forward to hearing of your exploits. And, pics! And, one more thing: PICS!

Oh, that's Lyle tying on a fly.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I can see a lot of memories were made on that trip.


----------



## Nokt (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry it took so long to respond, its just been really busy here. I live about a 45 minute drive and a short drift from where these pictures were taken


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome, I spent 13 years in utah, Moab but it got to popular for me, I've been back there calling a little and have some good hunting and trapping friends there, beautiful place!


----------

